# OEM RX 570 with mystery bios



## frostrapper (Feb 28, 2021)

so i bought 8 RX 570s from a guy and he messed with there bios, a lot, i have a good amount of pictures but there bios is screwed up i think. does anyone have a bios that would preform better and make them act normal. one issue that i have ran across is that in Hive OS it says that they are running at really low fan speeds but they are definitely not running at low fan speeds. can anyone help me out with a bios that would work properly for this card?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2021)

You won't get much better hash rate or temps than you already have assuming they are correct.
Ignore the fan speed reading.


----------



## frostrapper (Mar 1, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> You won't get much better hash rate or temps than you already have assuming they are correct.
> Ignore the fan speed reading.


ya idk whats up with the fan speed, 2 of the cards are getting a lot of invalid shares.


----------

